
Book of Inspiring Stories by Refugee Teenagers - adamjin
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/book-of-inspiring-stories-by-refugee-teenagers/x/11090378#/
======
adamjin
A bit about Stories From,

In 2013, Stories From self published and released ‘Almost home’. The book
began as a simple class project, whereby university students visited a local
community to learn more about the people within it. While there, the students
collected stories, which would later be adapted for Almost Home. This book
featured the stories of refugee and stateless children living in Malaysia, and
took more than 100 people a year to complete. In the process students, staff
and members of the public learned a great deal about this specific community.
The project was then re­visited when the recollections from the special needs
community were featured in a book called ‘As Life Found Me.’

In 2015, our team will publish stories from three different refugee
communities. The stories in the book come from the recollections of refugees
living in Malaysia and were collected from a number of learning centres in and
around Kuala Lumpur. These stories were then shared with writers from Malaysia
and beyond who then adapted and turned them into stories. Next, a team of
designers from Taylor’s University took the stories and used them as
inspiration to create illustrations. The last stage of the project is layout
and design whereby all the stories and illustrations are pieced together.

for more information, please reach out to us at support@storiesfrom.io

our website : [http://www.storiesfrom.io](http://www.storiesfrom.io) our fb :
[https://www.facebook.com/communitystories](https://www.facebook.com/communitystories)

learning centres that we collaborated with, fugee school,
[http://fugeeschool.com/](http://fugeeschool.com/) , Pandawas Academy
[https://www.facebook.com/pandawasacademy](https://www.facebook.com/pandawasacademy)
and Alliance Chin Refugees Malaysia.

